# Is there a remote turn on distribution block?



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been searching and I cannot find what I am looking for. Basically I need to run a larger gauge wire for my remote power lines for my amp and the one provided on the HU does not cut it. Is there a distribution block that I could run an 8 gauge wire to along with the remote wire and the block would not send the current to the out cables until the remote wire powers on? I tried to explain it to the best of my knowledge and tried searching butcould not find anything that was exactly what I needed.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

It seems what you might be looking for is a relay...?
The current that each amp's remote lead drains is very small but when using multiple amps/processors it is a good idea to use a relay just to ensure your head unit's remote turn-on output isn't overly taxed.
Basically, your head unit's remote output is fed to the relay, as is ground and +12 volt constant from your battery or ignition. The relay output is then fed to the remote turn-on leads of your amps such that they turn on when the head unit is on. At any rate, you won't need 8-ga wire for this, the current draw is not that much.

You can find a relay for a couple $$ and also schematics online.




SpecV said:


> I have been searching and I cannot find what I am looking for. Basically I need to run a larger gauge wire for my remote power lines for my amp and the one provided on the HU does not cut it. Is there a distribution block that I could run an 8 gauge wire to along with the remote wire and the block would not send the current to the out cables until the remote wire powers on? I tried to explain it to the best of my knowledge and tried searching butcould not find anything that was exactly what I needed.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I use a regular Bosch SPDT relay for 4 amps, an electronic crossover, and 2 fan circuits. Works fine.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

You need to set this up on a relay. Basically run a small wire (18 awg should be plenty) that is 12V constant. Then use the remote output from the HU to trigger the relay and send power to the amps. You can find good info on wiring relays at Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers. Hope this helps


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I had to read your post three times, and I'm still not sure I understand what you mean. You want your power cables to be dead when the remote is off? Why?

If that's what you're looking for, then what you need is a big-ass relay for your main power, triggered by the remote. I've never heard of a distribution block that does this, because most amps already have remote inputs.

I think you should tell us exactly what you're trying to do...


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

SpecV said:


> I have been searching and I cannot find what I am looking for. Basically I need to run a larger gauge wire for my remote power lines for my amp and the one provided on the HU does not cut it. Is there a distribution block that I could run an 8 gauge wire to along with the remote wire and the block would not send the current to the out cables until the remote wire powers on? I tried to explain it to the best of my knowledge and tried searching butcould not find anything that was exactly what I needed.


specv i think what your looking for is to have a central distrubtion point for your remote turn on wires. if that what your talking about, then a cheap normal ground distribution block would work. but your other problem your talking about seems to me you need to pick up a relay like everybody here has suggested. if im way off please disregard :embarassed:


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Perhaps you want a PG DD5? Me too. Can't find one. Do as suggested above.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

At what point does the drain become too much?

Im using a single lead from the H701 to switch my 2 amps on.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

maxxis said:


> At what point does the drain become too much?


Quite simply, when stuff won't turn on.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

manish said:


> specv i think what your looking for is to have a central distrubtion point for your remote turn on wires. if that what your talking about, then a cheap normal ground distribution block would work. but your other problem your talking about seems to me you need to pick up a relay like everybody here has suggested. if im way off please disregard :embarassed:


this is exactly what I am wanting. I do have a central distribution point for three amps now but those are all ran off one wire from the HU and this is not enough current for the displays on the amp to show up completely(one has a temp gauge and volt meter and it will light up dimly but none of the numbers are legible). So next i need to find a way to run the distro block with a relay. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> I had to read your post three times, and I'm still not sure I understand what you mean. You want your power cables to be dead when the remote is off? Why?
> 
> If that's what you're looking for, then what you need is a big-ass relay for your main power, triggered by the remote. I've never heard of a distribution block that does this, because most amps already have remote inputs.
> 
> I think you should tell us exactly what you're trying to do...


It is not the power cables I want dead but the remote wire so the amps do not stay on when the HU is off.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

bobduch said:


> Perhaps you want a PG DD5? Me too. Can't find one. Do as suggested above.



HA! I just happen to have one sitting in my garage that I bought so many years ago. Cant fiind the wire diagram for it though. 

How many amps/accessories can the 701 or 700 turn on?


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

You could always ship it to me and I can let you know


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SpecV said:


> It is not the power cables I want dead but the remote wire so the amps do not stay on when the HU is off.


They should be turning off when the headunit turns off if you have the remote turn-on hooked up. Like suggested above at least 4 times all you need is a simple relay.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

They do turn on/off wiht the HU but my sub amp has a digital display that uses the remote wire for power and the current wire diameter does not allow enough current. I am heading the advice of using a elay.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

SpecV said:


> They do turn on/off wiht the HU but my sub amp has a digital display that uses the remote wire for power and the current wire diameter does not allow enough current. I am heading the advice of using a elay.


This is a really bad way to design the display. If, in fact, the remote wire has to provide all the current required to run the display, it doesn't have naything to do with the wire, the display simply requires more current than the head unit can provide. In this case, you have to use a relay or a transistor so that the turn on wire from the head unit only biases the transistor or energizes the coil of the relay that will connect your 12V+ line to the amp's remote turn on. 

Which amp is this?


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> This is a really bad way to design the display. If, in fact, the remote wire has to provide all the current required to run the display, it doesn't have naything to do with the wire, the display simply requires more current than the head unit can provide. In this case, you have to use a relay or a transistor so that the turn on wire from the head unit only biases the transistor or energizes the coil of the relay that will connect your 12V+ line to the amp's remote turn on.
> 
> Which amp is this?


I know that is the whole reason for me posting when i said "Is there a distribution block that I could run an 8 gauge wire to along with the remote wire and the block would not send the current to the out cables until the remote wire powers on?" I didn't even think about a relay for this type of an amplication because of the gauge of wire I was wanting to run. And it is a Crunch GP1600.1. I know it is not quite the caliber for most the members on here but it works well for me and my budget.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/59837-distribution-block-12v-accessories.html

I'm using a Blue Seas Systems 5025 distribution block that I bought on ebay. There is a link in my thread above.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

as suggested by everyone else, a relay. 

but, you could also run a new remote wire specifically for the display. just tap into the ignition wire and run a new primary wire to the display. not saying it's the "best" idea, just an alternative. good luck.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Problemhouston said:


> HA! I just happen to have one sitting in my garage that I bought so many years ago. Cant fiind the wire diagram for it though.
> 
> How many amps/accessories can the 701 or 700 turn on?


You could get a diagram from PG or on their forum no doubt.
Sounds like you don't want to sell?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

The correct fix is a relay, not a dis-tro-bution block.


----------

